# Anyone else getting calls from 269-768-2316?



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

For some time now I have been getting hang-up calls from 269-768-2316, a number purporting to be DirecTV. I never answer a call if I think it's going to be a sales call or something because I figure that the legitimate callers, such as a credit card company's cardholder security department, will leave a message (and in my experience they usually do). The purported DirecTV number never does, so I did a Google search for the number and found a bunch of commentary saying that it's one of these phishing places claiming that they're DirecTV and that you owe them money. So I'm thinking of putting this number on the "block list" on my answering machine (the machine plays a busy signal if it detects a call from a number on that list).

Now, I would know very well that any such claim would be utter bollocks if they told me that, but the real question here is, does anyone have any sense for what phone numbers are LEGITIMATE DirecTV numbers? I'd like to weed out the robocall scum whilst still knowing if I were to receive a real call.

(Also, has anyone answered a call from 269-768-2316? If so, what did they want?)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Did a quick Google search... It does look a little suspicious. If I were you, I would call 1-800-DIRECTV and ask them to check your account and see if there is any reason they have been trying to contact you. If not, I would put the number on the block list.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I did the other day, they were offering the sports package.
I told them if I wanted the sports package, I would call them…..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1995hoo said:


> Now, I would know very well that any such claim would be utter bollocks if they told me that, but the real question here is, does anyone have any sense for what phone numbers are LEGITIMATE DirecTV numbers?


I have a 877 number saved in my phone that I labeled as DirecTV. Whenever, I've gotten a true call from them, it has always been on that number. If another number shows up and they claim to be DirecTV, I don't deal with them. If you want, I can PM you the phone number when I get home.

- Merg


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

The Merg said:


> I have a 877 number saved in my phone that I labeled as DirecTV. Whenever, I've gotten a true call from them, it has always been on that number. If another number shows up and they claim to be DirecTV, I don't deal with them. If you want, I can PM you the phone number when I get home.
> 
> - Merg


I pretty much do the same thing except that I will not even bother answering a calls from a number i don't know.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

pfp said:


> I pretty much do the same thing except that I will not even bother answering a calls from a number i don't know.


Don't you just love caller ID?  :lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

hobie346 said:


> Don't you just love caller ID?  :lol:


Heck YEAH!!!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It appears that DirecTV is aware of this number and they are NOT legit. DirecTV is supposedly attempting to have them shut down. I found this information on the "Who Calls ME? web site. 269 is a Michigan area code.

Larry


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I want to know what brand answering machine you have, and if there is a limit to the numbers you can block, This sounds great. What Ive been looking for, however, is a answerer with two different answers, one for blocked calls, and one for unblocked. Unblocked would answer as usual, blocked numbers would play a recording of the old "Do DOO DOOOOO - The number you have dialed has been disconnected or no longer in service". That recording purportedly causes your number to be removed from computerized call lists automatically (Like the one CARDMEMBER SERVICES uses).

You could always just sign up for everything they offer, when they call. When they ask for your credit card number, just tell them "You have it on file already, use the same one". Thats will tick em off.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Most telephone companies offer a service to unblock blocked numbers. In effect, if a blocked number calls you, they need to identify themselves. When your phone rings, it tells you who is calling and if you want to can accept or decline the call. Since most blocked numbers are automated, the computer cannot identify itself so the call never gets to you.

Of course, you could just set it up to prevent any blocked numbers from getting through.

- Merg


----------



## jeret (Apr 22, 2007)

If you have a caller ID modem on your computer, download Phone Tray. You can block any number that appears on your caller id. You can also set it up to send out disconnect tones or a message that comes with the program or record your own. Best part, it's free.

http://www.phonetray.com/


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I want to know what brand answering machine you have, and if there is a limit to the numbers you can block, This sounds great. What Ive been looking for, however, is a answerer with two different answers, one for blocked calls, and one for unblocked. Unblocked would answer as usual, blocked numbers would play a recording of the old "Do DOO DOOOOO - The number you have dialed has been disconnected or no longer in service". That recording purportedly causes your number to be removed from computerized call lists automatically (Like the one CARDMEMBER SERVICES uses).
> 
> You could always just sign up for everything they offer, when they call. When they ask for your credit card number, just tell them "You have it on file already, use the same one". Thats will tick em off.


The cordless phone + answering maching that I use for call blocking is the Panasonic KX-TG931T. I can't find that one for sale anymore but the KX-TG9342T model also has it. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-KX-...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244037130&sr=1-2 For mine, I can enter as many as 20 numbers to block. The caller hears one ring and then a fast busy signal. You hear one ring and then silence. My phone, and several other Panasonics, also has voice caller ID. No need to get to the phone to read the name/number, the phone voices the name (if available) or number.

I did a lot of research before buying my unit. Call blocking from the phone company only works for local area code calls, not long distance numbers. [At least it works that way for me with AT&T] That makes it useless. The only line of cordless phones that I could find with number blocking were all Panasonic. It also helps that Panasonic makes great phones. I think I saw a newer Panasonic that allowed as many as 30 blocked numbers. Not all Panasonics offer the feature so read the specs carefully before buying.

I've had mine for about a year. I've discovered that callers eventually take the hint. I have 20 numbers blocked but I almost never get a call from them anymore.

I absolutely would never have another phone that did not allow call blocking.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> The cordless phone + answering maching that I use for call blocking is the Panasonic KX-TG931T. I can't find that one for sale anymore but the KX-TG9342T model also has it. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-KX-...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244037130&sr=1-2 For mine, I can enter as many as 20 numbers to block. The caller hears one ring and then a fast busy signal. You hear one ring and then silence. My phone, and several other Panasonics, also has voice caller ID. No need to get to the phone to read the name/number, the phone voices the name (if available) or number.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying my unit. Call blocking from the phone company only works for local area code calls, not long distance numbers. [At least it works that way for me with AT&T] That makes it useless. The only line of cordless phones that I could find with number blocking were all Panasonic. It also helps that Panasonic makes great phones. I think I saw a newer Panasonic that allowed as many as 30 blocked numbers. Not all Panasonics offer the feature so read the specs carefully before buying.
> 
> ...


I've found that one can accomplish much of the same thing by having an answering machine. We never answer our phone, we screen all calls and don't answer until we know who is calling (and know we actually want to talk to the caller).

After imposing the answering machine on all callers, we found our nuisance calls dropped dramatically, then again, I consider nearly any phone call a nuisance call.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thats for the tips posters!

I have been in the market for a new phone.

Another tip: we just use the "generic" greeting on our phones answering system.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't forget to also register your phone numbers, both landline and mobile, with the National Do Not Call Registry (fcc.gov link). This will do nothing to block scammers, but will do wonders for your sanity to block all legitimate telemarketing calls where you don't have a business relationship...


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Here are some more Panasonic models with Call Block + answering machine

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Cor...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244049786&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Cordless-Answering-ChoiceMail-KX-TG7433B/dp/B001P80ERK

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Exp...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244050009&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Exp...swering/dp/tech-data/B00138BEV2/ref=de_a_smtd

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Tit...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244053057&sr=1-1


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Most telephone companies offer a service to unblock blocked numbers. In effect, if a blocked number calls you, they need to identify themselves. When your phone rings, it tells you who is calling and if you want to can accept or decline the call. Since most blocked numbers are automated, the computer cannot identify itself so the call never gets to you.
> 
> Of course, you could just set it up to prevent any blocked numbers from getting through.
> 
> - Merg


Through AT&T that's called "Privacy Manager", I have it and love it. Basically a blocked number is intercepted by a message stating that we do not accept calls from blocked numbers...so press some number to reveal your number, or they can say their name, then on my caller id "privacy manager" is displayed, I answer, it then tells me who is calling "yes, almost like someone from jail is calling.....LOL", then I can press a number to take it, another number to instruct them to leave a message, or another number to tell the computer to give them the recording saying don't call back and I hate them...LMAO :lol:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

SDizzle said:


> Through AT&T that's called "Privacy Manager", I have it and love it. Basically a blocked number is intercepted by a message stating that we do not accept calls from blocked numbers...so press some number to reveal your number, or they can say their name, then on my caller id "privacy manager" is displayed, I answer, it then tells me who is calling "yes, almost like someone from jail is calling.....LOL", then I can press a number to take it, another number to instruct them to leave a message, or another number to tell the computer to give them the recording saying don't call back and I hate them...LMAO :lol:


I have this as well and it's one more defensive measure. However, the scammers don't bother to block their numbers - they just use fake ones. Privacy Manager doesn't help in those circumstances.

I found a Panasonic model that allows you to block up to 30 numbers. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Tit...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1244068032&sr=8-1 My current phone works great but it only allows me to block 20. I already have 20 blocked and I have to erase an old one to add a new one. I hate these calls so much that I'm probably going to buy a new phone just so I can go up to 30 blocked numbers.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> I have this as well and it's one more defensive measure. However, the scammers don't bother to block their numbers - they just use fake ones. Privacy Manager doesn't help in those circumstances.
> 
> I found a Panasonic model that allows you to block up to 30 numbers. http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Tit...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1244068032&sr=8-1 My current phone works great but it only allows me to block 20. I already have 20 blocked and I have to erase an old one to add a new one. I hate these calls so much that I'm probably going to buy a new phone just so I can go up to 30 blocked numbers.


You are right, they just grab a local number so it's your local area code and you think it's a legit call.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

hasan said:


> I've found that one can accomplish much of the same thing by having an answering machine. We never answer our phone, we screen all calls and don't answer until we know who is calling (and know we actually want to talk to the caller).
> 
> After imposing the answering machine on all callers, we found our nuisance calls dropped dramatically, then again, *I consider nearly any phone call a nuisance call.*


+1 I feel the same way about phone calls!!!


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

SDizzle said:


> Through AT&T that's called "Privacy Manager", I have it and love it. Basically a blocked number is intercepted by a message stating that we do not accept calls from blocked numbers...so press some number to reveal your number, or they can say their name, then on my caller id "privacy manager" is displayed, I answer, it then tells me who is calling "yes, almost like someone from jail is calling.....LOL", then I can press a number to take it, another number to instruct them to leave a message, or another number to tell the computer to give them the recording saying don't call back and I hate them...LMAO :lol:


Only problem is I forgot to shut it off and was out of country dialing in via my cell, for some reason came in unknown so I got caught in privacy director.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's the info on the area code for the call you got:

*269 *MI -5 SW Michigan: Kalamazoo, Saugatuck, Hastings, Battle Creek, Sturgis to Lake Michigan (split from 616)

Wonder what happens if you call back that number...hmmmm....


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

The number is registered to Directv according to this website:http://tnid.org/


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

raoul5788 said:


> The number is registered to Directv according to this website:http://tnid.org/


So its a call center location in Michigan.

Mystery solved.

Nice work!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

If I want to upgrade or remove, I use the web-site or call them

I never do anything off someone calling me. Ever


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

This is another reason I love VoIP, I can block any number I want. Comes in real handy during election season when all those calls from Iowa start rolling in


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I got a call from 867-5309........


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So its a call center location in Michigan.
> 
> Mystery solved.
> 
> Nice work!


Not necessarily.... Caller ID "spoofing" is all the rage.

Bad Dudes (tm) out there can "fake" a DirecTV number on your Caller ID unit very easily ...

it sucks!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I got a call from 867-5309........


Thanks. Now I can't get that song out of my head


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I did the ultimate call block, dropped our home phone, and my wife and I using unlisted corporate cell's for home calls.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> I did the ultimate call block, dropped our home phone, and my wife and I using unlisted corporate cell's for home calls.


Robo dialers can't distinguish between listed/unlisted, cell/landline. They just call numbers in sequence. It's why in offices you will often see everyone in the office getting the same robo call one after another.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

This probably won't work for you, but I have had some success preventing multiple calls from the same incoming number:

1. Answer the call and press whatever button combination allows you to speak to an actual person

2. Inform them that they are in violation of both state and federal law because my number is on both the state and federal do not call list

3. Tell them that the next time I receive a call from them, they will be hearing from my attorney


----------

